# Does Smoking Pot Cause Man Boobs?..This surgeon thinks so..



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

For you fellers out there that like to partake of this substance, of course for medicinal purposes only, ahem, better check in the mirror. This plastic surgeon thinks it causes hormonal changes which can result in man boobs, or moobs and worse.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/12/05/health/youn-pot-moobs/index.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

> Animal studies  have shown that exposure to the active ingredient in marijuana can  result in a decrease in testosterone levels, a reduction of testicular  size, and abnormalities in the form and function of sperm.



Tell that to Bob Marley and a few thousand other Rastafarians ... 

Man-boobs come from an inactive lifestyle and poor nutritional habits. Since such a great percentage of the population is both overweight AND tokers it stands to reason that there's going to be some doctor somewhere that makes a spurious connection such as this.

I'd like to smack Dr. Youn with my bra!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 5, 2013)

Not that I've noticed on my husband, he does kinda have old man moobs, but I don't think it is from weed.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2013)

This guy must be really hooked.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 5, 2013)

E-gads! My eyes, my eyes!!!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Nah, that doctor is just one of those jerks who has to mess with you when you're high.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

Bet you guys peeked down your shirts though when you read this, dintcha...LOL


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

[h=1]AN ILLUSTRATED GUIDE TO MAN BOOBS[/h]http://www.lostateminor.com/2013/06/11/an-illustrated-guide-to-man-boobs/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Bet you guys peeked down your shirts though when you read this, dintcha...LOL



Nope - it's chilly in here, so I just kept typing without using my fingers ...


----------



## GDAD (Dec 5, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Nope - it's chilly in here, so I just kept typing without using my fingers ...




Should we call you Pinocchio!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

GDAD said:


> Should we call you Pinocchio!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Of course  Sifuphil Pinocchio  sort of got a nice ring to it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

SeaBreeze, priceless..thanks for posting that.  I loved Seinfeld..all the characters were great!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2013)

I know, the new comedies they have out now are crap.  Instead of getting better, they're getting worse...and I was always a big sitcom fan.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 5, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> Of course  Sifuphil Pinocchio  sort of got a nice ring to it




jILLY: I THOUGHT THAT'S THE ONLY THING(THE NOSE) THAT AT SIFUPJILS AGE STICKS OUT LONG ENOUGH TO REACH THE COMPUTER KEYS!!!:lofl::lofl::magnify:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

:magnify::lofl:  _*Yep *_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

In addition to man boobs pot smoking may also cause redneck abslayful:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

The Bro!!!  Forgot all about The Bro!  Thanks, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 6, 2013)

Anybody that loved Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiam is even funnier! it's Larry David's cable TV comedy, not sure if it is still on the air, but crikey! it is so wicked funny. And of course can be found on DVD.

 Ozarkgal, those redneck abs are hysterical.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2013)

Curb you enthusiasm was great too Old Hipster, I use to watch it whenever I could.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 6, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Curb you enthusiasm was great too Old Hipster, I use to watch it whenever I could.


Oh good somebody else, some of the situations he'd get himself into were so hysterical and i liked Jeff and Susie Green a lot too. And when the Black family moved in, that was outstanding. Leon was a hoot and a half!


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 6, 2013)

Haaaaa


----------



## GDAD (Dec 7, 2013)

The marijuana cookies the wife make must be the cause of mine!!!!mg::lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Dec 8, 2013)

The redneck abs..... hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 8, 2013)




----------

